# I think I messed up...



## omyard (Jul 6, 2011)

So the other day I bought 2 Umbra FishHotel Aquariums (http://amzn.to/q5vlCZ) so I could buy 2 bettas. No heater, no decorations, no filter. Just some blood worms, the fish, a net and water conditioner. I wanted to get some live plants, but held off cause I just wanted to get home and set everything up and wasn't sure what to get. Got everything set up the other day and I'm loving it, but then I found this helpful website.

Now I've been reading on here and I've already ordered 2 heaters and decided to upgrade my tank, but I can't get anything too big since these are going to be on the counter between my kitchen and living room in my apartment. I'll also switch to pellets and use blood worms as a treat.

Trying to keep price and size in mind I have these 3 tanks in mind:

Tetra Water Wonders Aquarium Cube (1.5 gallon) - http://bit.ly/mX8kMf
biOrb Aquarium Kits with Lights (4 gallon) - http://bit.ly/qOV9Wf
Marineland 3-Gallon Crescent Aquarium System (3 gallon) - http://bit.ly/p3QM9n
KollerCraft AQUARIUS AquaView 360 Aquarium Kit (3-Gallon) - http://amzn.to/oemg7s

Of these the biOrb is a bit out of the price range I want to spend now and I think a big bigger then I had room for. Are there any other tanks people might want to recommend for about the same size and price combo?

All seem to come with filters and the heaters are on their way from Amazon.

So with the addition of fresh plants, filtration system and larger living conditions what is going be the recommended amount of time between water changing? I figured each week would've been fine before, but after reading it sounds like that wasn't a good idea.

Is there anything else I'm missing?

I tried to read a bunch before I started asking and thought of replying to other threads, but since I'm all over the place I figured it'd be best to just make a new thread.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I only change Aliquis's water every week or so, but I don't have live plants. I also don't have a filter. You hafta find a balance between having a clean tank and non-traumatized fish. The change in water can be very shocking to them.

It's too bad that little fish hotel isn't big enough. It's really cool looking


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Hello there, and welcome to the forum!!! It's so great that you've done your research and that you're getting new tanks for you little guys!!! Just so you know, you don't absolutely have to have live plants. Silk plants, or smooth plastic plants are fine. But live plants do help keep the tank clean!
-I've had the Tetra Water Wonders Cube, and its a pretty good first tank! In a tank that size, you'll have to change the water about 3-4 times a week if you use the filter. The only thing I didn't like about it was that the light wasn't removable, so it was kind of awkward when trying to clean it.
-The biorb's are pretty expensive, i wouldn't get one myself. I've heard that their filtration isn't that great. But you would probably only need to change the water once a week in that tank.
-That three gallons is really pretty!!! I've never had it myself, but I've seen other forum members mention that it doesn't have a lid, and bettas need a need since they tend to be jumpers. If you pick that one, you should probably do one 50% and one 100% water change every week.
If i can make a suggestion, I really like my Minibow 2.5 gallon. It has a very gentle filter, a bright light that will grow live plants if you want them, and plenty of space for one betta. It's also pretty cost effective. I change the water twice a week, one 50% and one 100%. Here's a link to it: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3611436

Good luck picking out your stuff!!!


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I use a 1.5 gallon I got at Walmart, but most pet stores have it. It's pretty basic. Light, bubbler tube, lid. I love that it has a feeding hole on top. There's a couple pictures in the album on my profile. Great beginner's tank, easy to maintain, plenty of room for the little guys. 

I would actually suggest buying tanks direct from a pet store. There's less chance of them breaking in transit to your house, and you can see for yourself what it's like.

I noticed in the four gallon orb tank the bubble tube ends in the middle of the tank, below the water line. If you end up with that one, make sure you put some sort of barrier on top so a curious fish doesn't end up in it. Because trust me, they will. None of the other ones seemed to have that problem. Just be careful. I've heard good things about the Aquaview 360 as well. I almost bought that one myself, but the one I ended up with was on clearance


----------



## omyard (Jul 6, 2011)

Indyfishy said:


> Just so you know, you don't absolutely have to have live plants. Silk plants, or smooth plastic plants are fine. But live plants do help keep the tank clean!


Yeah, I just don't like the plastic look. I'd rather go real.

Thanks for the info on the tanks. I'll check out Minibow when I go to Petsmart tomorrow. I think I'll skip on the biOrb and the Tetra 1.5. Then it'll probably be a toss up between the Marineland Crescent and the Minibow depending on Petsmarts stock.

I think I'm also going to see if I can find these ones:

Top Fin Aquascene 5 Aquarium Kit (5 gallon) - http://bit.ly/pYXwoK
Eclipse Hexagon 5 Aquarium (5 gallon) - http://bit.ly/nJpGXh

These could have the same problem as the Tetra 1.5 with hood that isn't removable so I want to check them out first.


----------



## omyard (Jul 6, 2011)

PiscisAmor said:


> I only change Aliquis's water every week or so, but I don't have live plants. I also don't have a filter. You hafta find a balance between having a clean tank and non-traumatized fish. The change in water can be very shocking to them.
> 
> It's too bad that little fish hotel isn't big enough. It's really cool looking


Yeah, the tanks are really nice and they work pretty well. I have them stacked. When I got them I was told bettas won't jump so I wasn't worried about the lack of lid. Once I read I should have a heater and a filter was recommended I figured things would start to get cramped in there and I don't want my new fish to be cramped.

I'm sure I'll find a way to repurpose these so I can use them again for something else.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

You're welcome!!!!
I don't know anything about the Aquascene 5, but I've heard great things about the Eclipse Hex!!!! The hood on the Tetra 1.5 is removable, its just the gooseneck light that can't be removed. Whatever you pick out, I'm sure it will work great =)


----------



## omyard (Jul 6, 2011)

Indyfishy said:


> You're welcome!!!!
> I don't know anything about the Aquascene 5, but I've heard great things about the Eclipse Hex!!!! The hood on the Tetra 1.5 is removable, its just the gooseneck light that can't be removed. Whatever you pick out, I'm sure it will work great =)


Ah, great! I was really digging the Eclipse Hex.


----------



## Oiseauii (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I'm not very experienced so I can't say much about the other stuff, but I have the Marineland 3 gallon tank for my betta and I love it! The only thing is that the filter is a little clunky but other than that it's great so far. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I have the older version of the 5 gallon marineland crescent as well as the hex, and I like the crescent one so much better. they hold the same amount of water, but the crescent just seems to much bigger. plus the corners on the hex can mess with viewing at times. 

a lot of people have said good things about these tanks as well.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I do not recommend the 1.5 gallon kit. For that price, you can get a nicer, bigger and better tank. Its an ok tank, I have one, but for that price, you can get so much better.
I own both those 5 gallon tanks. Both are great. Both filters need a baffle on them (most filters do).

However, if you plan to divide the Hex, I do no recommend. Its shape makes it not great for dividing. Also, the other 5 is tricky to divide as well, though most standard rectangular 5 gallons are.

I admire your desire to plant the tank. Its a great thing to do, its fun. If youre gonna plant, go bigger and make sure you have a hood with a light inside (aka, not that 1.5)... I have a thread about plants, if it helps at all.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=67565


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a "regullar" 10 gallon aquarium that I split in the middle. It's very easy to do and it works better than any of the "gimmick" tanks on the market...in my opinion. Use a bottom filter with a carbon/floss cartridge at the discharge (slows flow), and one heater. You said you already have the heaters in route...so the rest should cost about $30.00 including a new hood with light. Go to my personal page...I have some pics of my OLD divided tank...don't cut it into 4th's, too small...also use sheet plastic to divide tank...needle point cloth has pass thru openings, caused stress and didn't work well...other than that splitting a 10 gallon in half is great!


----------



## omyard (Jul 6, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> I do not recommend the 1.5 gallon kit. For that price, you can get a nicer, bigger and better tank. Its an ok tank, I have one, but for that price, you can get so much better.
> I own both those 5 gallon tanks. Both are great. Both filters need a baffle on them (most filters do).
> 
> However, if you plan to divide the Hex, I do no recommend. Its shape makes it not great for dividing. Also, the other 5 is tricky to divide as well, though most standard rectangular 5 gallons are.
> ...


I was planning on going with 2 tanks no matter which I end up going with.

I'll check out your plant thread when I have a chance to fully read it. I ran across it earlier and skimmed it a bit.

I just looked up the baffle and that seems easy enough to do.

Thanks!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, theyre not hard. I dont suggest the bottle method, though- its easier and safer to use aquarium sponge, floss or an algae scrubber instead.

And youre welcome, hope it helps you.


----------



## Bijou (Jun 28, 2011)

I have 3 Fluval Specs. Oddly enough, I have them on the counter between my kitchen and living room, so at least you know they're functional. :-D

I like them. They have a filter, but I only turn it on a few hours a day. It has a really low setting, but my boys still aren't fond of it. It also has a LED light that seems to be sufficient for plants. I have hairgrass and aponogeton and they are doing really well. I do two water changes a week. 1 50% change and 1 100% change.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^ Specs are nice. But pretty much any kind of filter (sans sponge) are gonna be too strong for a betta. Which blows!


----------



## CanadaBased (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi so I made the same mistake and my fish died after just a few days in it while I was trying to get it a better tank. DO NOT get these for fish. Maybe a potted plant/ terranium type thing would would though.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

@CanadaBased - Hun, we definitely appreciate the feedback, BUT.... This thread is from 2011! Probably better to make a new thread if you have a poor experience to share about a certain product or item.


----------



## CanadaBased (Apr 16, 2015)

Just wanted to post that because since I found the thread in my research, someone else might too.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Woops, did not see it was from 2011!


----------

